# Hub bore size?



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Anyone know the hub bore size on the turbo beetles? I'm getting mixed info from people and now I'm getting nervous the wheels I had powdercoated won't fit.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

Hi Doc, should be 57.1mm IIRC. Pretty sure that's what I bought for hubcentric rings for my Enkeis.

GTarr


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Thats what I thought, I think the powdercoat is causing my fitment issue. I'll need to sand it down in the bore. Thanks

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

powder coat is pretty thick. Im sure that is what your issue is. After we had our stock heritage wheels coated they were a little tough to get on and off the first couple of times.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Yea I'm gonna grab some fine sand paper tomorrow and give the bore a littlw sanding. Thanks for releaving my fears guys lol.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Little sanding and a little elbow grease and they fit. Super close to the strut but went for a hard cornering ride and no rubbage. Thanks again guys

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

do you have pics with those wheels on?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Nah I was just test fitting. Belive me I want to mount them all right now but gotta wait for the temp to be higher for these tires

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

drtechy said:


> Nah I was just test fitting. Belive me I want to mount them all right now but gotta wait for the temp to be higher for these tires
> 
> posted by Tapatalk



Gotcha.

Side note: waiting to hear back from Jeff over at SPM on the intercooler. They've changed the build a little bit on the MKVI one.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

plex03 said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> Side note: waiting to hear back from Jeff over at SPM on the intercooler. They've changed the build a little bit on the MKVI one.


Yea saw that, kinda pissed I got the original but its good enough for me anyway. I sent them my passenger stock intercooler hose to see if they can match it a little better for the Beetle. Its too close to the belt for my taste

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

GTarr said:


> Hi Doc, should be 57.1mm IIRC. Pretty sure that's what I bought for hubcentric rings for my Enkeis.
> 
> GTarr


Glad I stopped by on this thread as I'm ordering a set of PF01 Enkeis for my TDI. Specifically, the size of 18x8 45 inset.


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

SaberOne said:


> Glad I stopped by on this thread as I'm ordering a set of PF01 Enkeis for my TDI. Specifically, the size of 18x8 45 inset.


:thumbup: Those are some nice light wheels - you should notice your car feeling more nimble with them. Depending on where you're ordering them from, your hubcentric rings may be included. (Tire rack usually includes them if you tell them what vehicle you're putting the wheels on.) If not, it looks like the PF01s are a 75mm bore, so you'd need 57.1mm ID / 75mm OD rings.

GTarr


----------

